# [Solved] snd-via82xx in 2.6.11 geht nicht...

## Rawk

Ich habe die gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 und beim Laden des Moduls snd-via82xx bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung. dmesg sagt:

```
snd_via82xx: Unknown parameter `snd'
```

Beim kompilieren der Module ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

```
CC [M]  sound/core/init.o

sound/core/init.c: In function `snd_card_set_dev_pm_callback':

sound/core/init.c:772: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:106)
```

Was kann man da machen?Last edited by Rawk on Sat Apr 16, 2005 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheCurse

seltsam, bei mir läufts, allerdings nicht als modul sondern fest einkompiliert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie sieht den der Soundabschnitt in der Kernel .config aus?

----------

## easy2k

Bei mir ist alles audio als modul realisiert.

Und es läuft anstandslos.

Ein "cat .config |grep CONFIG_SND" bringt bei mir folgendes zutage:

```

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_BIT32_EMUL=m

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

```

#comentare entfernt

----------

## l3u

Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem. Ich hab's dann auch irgendwie in den Griff bekommen, indem ich das ganze als Modul und nicht in den Kernel rein kompiliert habe. Danach hat dann aber trotzdem der ganze Kram nicht einwandfrei funktioniert (verschiedene bizarre Probleme ... ich hatte hier auch einen Thread dazu gepostet).

Bei mir hab ich das ganze jedenfalls einfach so gelöst, daß ich ALSA komplett aus dem Kernel rausgeschmissen hab und einfach wieder den alsa-driver emerget hab. Danach hat alles wieder einwandfrei funktioniert :-)

----------

## Fauli

 *Rawk wrote:*   

> Ich habe die gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r6 und beim Laden des Moduls snd-via82xx bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung. dmesg sagt:
> 
> ```
> snd_via82xx: Unknown parameter `snd'
> ```
> ...

 

Und steht denn in deiner /etc/modules.d/alsa beim Modul snd-via82xx ein Parameter "snd" drin?

----------

## Rawk

Folgendes ist in .config

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m
```

In /etc/modules.d/alsa steht das:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

options snd cards_limit=1
```

Mit der Version 2.6.10 hab ich keine Probleme.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

wenn in deiner /etc/modules.d/alsa wirklich nur die beiden Zeilen stehen, fehlt da auch noch was.

Meine sieht nämlich so aus:

```
# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Da steht zum Beispiel auch die alias-Definition von snd  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Die /etc/modules.d/alsa kannst Du Dir auch selbst generieren. Bei den Alsatools oder utils? ist ein Script dabei, das Dir die Arbeit abnimmt. Ich glaube, da mußt Du nur Deine Soundkarte entsprechend auswählen. Habe ich schon gemacht, ist aber eine ganze Zeit her.

----------

## Rawk

Habs jetzt hingekriegt. Danke für eure Hilfe.

----------

